# R8 temp insurance for under 25??



## Jenny19

Audi ****ed up the delivery of my car last year and promised me an R8 for the day, after a year of chasing them, they have finally said they'll give me one for a day, but as I'm under 25 I'll have to insure it myself. I'll ring my insurance company later to ask them, but they wouldn't even cover me on my mums rover 75 for a day so I doubt they'll let me have an R8!
Any idea of any temp companies that will insure under 25s on an R8? I might give Adrian flux a try as I know they insure modified/ powerful vehicles.


----------



## Kerr

That seems like a very big sorry. 

I hope you find insurance as that could be fun.


----------



## Jenny19

I kick off when I'm not happy! I jokingly said an R8 would make me forgive them, and a few days later they rang me and said they could lend me one for a day. This was a year ago though! Been chasing them for ages!


----------



## Steve

Jenny19 said:


> Audi ****ed up the delivery of my car last year and promised me an R8 for the day, after a year of chasing them, they have finally said they'll give me one for a day, but as I'm under 25 I'll have to insure it myself. I'll ring my insurance company later to ask them, but they wouldn't even cover me on my mums rover 75 for a day so I doubt they'll let me have an R8!
> Any idea of any temp companies that will insure under 25s on an R8? I might give Adrian flux a try as I know they insure modified/ powerful vehicles.


Bristol Audi?


----------



## Jenny19

Yes...


----------



## Rundie

They've probably offered it as they know there's little or no chance of you getting a days insurance for less than a few grand !!


----------



## Steve

Jenny19 said:


> Yes...


. Whos your salesman? Dave by any chance?

On more serious note.. I think you will struggle with people like flux. its just going to be people with temp cover options.

Have you spoken with your current insurer.


----------



## ivor

I wouldn't touch flux with a barge pole ,I insured my toy with all mods declared through A Plan they are one the best for the unusual,when i phoned them the guy on the other end knew all about the mods and how they affected the car http://www.aplan.co.uk/aplan/index/...SCHlAkxEhEDq7vyfv7t-B7OoFe7ksvqSC6pcQ9hvD_BwE


----------



## Exotica

You've got to ask yourself how much you would pay ?


----------



## Jenny19

I'll speak to my current insurer later but think they will say no!
What's wrong with flux?
Well if I can't get insured, my boyfriends 26 so he will drive it, but I want some fun too!


----------



## Kerr

I was hit in the rear a few years ago in my old car. It was just a cracked bumper. 

After telling Flux I was fine, they still sold my details on to an accident claim firm. 

Both Flux and the accident company pressurised me heavily to try and get me to claim. 

Let a really sour taste. Will never go back.


----------



## Jenny19

Really?! Wow, I thought they were trying to stop people claiming for whiplash every 2 seconds!


----------



## Rundie

All insurance companies sell on your details, not just a Flux thing. I had an accident while insured with More Than, over two years ago and now the dregs from India are hassling me, they get last pop at it when all the 'decent' ambulance chasers have done.


----------



## smegal

Try calling sky insurance.


----------



## Jenny19

No luck


----------



## Kap01

I would get a quote to rent an Audi R8 for the day, forward to AUDI and explain you want the money instead.

They will soon insure you.


----------



## Jenny19

I can't even get a quote to drive it for the day though! To be honest a years insurance is only £2k, I know some people pay that for bangers!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Insure for a year however cancel after few days and within the 14 days grace ?


----------



## iAustinMark

Tom_the_great said:


> Insure for a year however cancel after few days and within the 14 days grace ?


Not a bad idea, however I think it may look bad on your history in some way, I'd check that first.


----------



## hulla the hulla

Kap01 said:


> I would get a quote to rent an Audi R8 for the day, forward to AUDI and explain you want the money instead.
> 
> They will soon insure you.


this------^^^^


----------



## rf860

Why can you not be insured under their 'test drive' insurance?


----------



## Jenny19

Because their test drive insurance doesn't cover under 25s :/


----------



## lofty

I bet if you showed them then you had £150k going spare in your bank account and asked for a R8 test drive they would suddenly find a way around the test drive age limit.


----------



## Jenny19

Yeah I'm sure, but I don't even have £1.50 in my bank account!


----------



## Exotica

Jenny19 said:


> Yeah I'm sure, but I don't even have £1.50 in my bank account!


This may put you off

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/10828885/Audi-salesmen-lied-about-safety-credentials.html


----------



## Jenny19

Yeah I've heard about that, doesn't mean they aren't safe but they don't have a certain accreditation.
Plus, I bought an Audi, I'd be an idiot if I believed every lie that came out their mouths!


----------



## Toma

I agree no car is safe whatever model. You crash ( your lucky or your not)


----------



## Rayaan

Wow you're 25 and you're having trouble getting temporary insurance. That's weird. We have a fleet company giving out R8's to 18 year olds for weeks on end lol.


----------



## Biglee78

All of the dealerships we deal with offer free 7 day drive away insurance, audi included so it shouldn't be a problem for them to do it through goodwill


----------



## Rundie

Let's face it, some ****y salesman offering the earth when he can't deliver, i bet if you turned up with an insurance certificate they'd find some other excuse.


----------



## Exotica

Yes never trust a car salesman , they don't know how to tell the truth.


----------



## Jenny19

In the end they gave me an S3 for the weekend, loved it and said I'm interested in buying one and the salesman told me I couldn't afford one, didn't offer any discounts so I'm buying a golf R instead, much better service from vw who don't look down their noses at me!


----------



## Rayaan

Jenny19 said:


> In the end they gave me an S3 for the weekend, loved it and said I'm interested in buying one and the salesman told me I couldn't afford one, didn't offer any discounts so I'm buying a golf R instead, much better service from vw who don't look down their noses at me!


Hmm might be a bit late but have you tried going through online brokers instead of sales people?

Drivethedeal.com is giving a £2900 discount on an S3.


----------



## Franzpan

Jenny19 said:


> In the end they gave me an S3 for the weekend, loved it and said I'm interested in buying one and the salesman told me I couldn't afford one, didn't offer any discounts so I'm buying a golf R instead, much better service from vw who don't look down their noses at me!


Yeah buy a VW! We're are much nicer and down to earth bunch to deal with :thumb:

New Golf R is imsense BTW. They've managed to give out such a good sound for a 4cyl.


----------



## Franzpan

Jenny19 said:


> In the end they gave me an S3 for the weekend, loved it and said I'm interested in buying one and the salesman told me I couldn't afford one, didn't offer any discounts so I'm buying a golf R instead, much better service from vw who don't look down their noses at me!


Yeah buy a VW! We're a much nicer and more down to earth bunch to deal with :thumb:

New Golf R is imsense BTW. They've managed to give it such a good sound for a 4cyl.


----------



## Jenny19

I've just bought a golf R!!!!
Got a lapiz blue DSG 3 door with 19"s, keyless entry, pro nav and a service pack for £30900, £2500 down and £450 a month! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------

